# Best app for creating your own guitar grids above standard notation.



## edhamilton (Jul 1, 2021)

Looking for the best app for making guitar grids that sit above standard notation.
Not pre done chords.
Blank and to create chords/scales/arps etc - preferable customize amount of visible frets in the grid.

any suggestions?!?

really appreciate the input


----------



## d.healey (Jul 1, 2021)

Musescore - https://musescore.org/en/guitar
TuxGuitar - http://tuxguitar.com.ar/screenshots.html


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Jul 2, 2021)

Not free, but well worth the money: https://www.neckdiagrams.com


----------

